# Right Sizing for Concealed Carry Handguns



## Lisa (Mar 25, 2007)

I enjoyed this article regarding concealed handguns.  Hope you do to. 



> When considering handguns to be carried concealed, I tend to separate them into degrees of protection offered. The five levels I've come up with are pocket guns, subcompacts, compacts, middleweights and service guns. This article does not pretend to be a comprehensive list of every gun in each class of weapon, only those I consider to be standout designs.



FULL ARTICLE


----------



## Grenadier (Mar 26, 2007)

A pretty good write-up.  If anything, I applaud him for being more realistic about the J-frame snub-nosed revolvers, which often times, have triggers that are grittier, and less friendly than their larger counterparts.  


In the end, though, I wish that he had mentioned that holster choice is equally important, if not moreso, than the firearm choice itself, and that a good holster isn't going to come cheaply (some exceptions, but that requires some research).  

I've lost count of the number of times someone spends 1000+ on a beautiful custom Kimber 1911, but won't carry it, because it's too uncomfortable in his 10 dollar Uncle Mike's ballistic nylon holster.  At the same time, I know of many people who can carry around a full sized Glock 17 in a high quality holster (and strong, stiff belt), and walk around all day long comfortably, just using an untucked shirt as concealment.


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 26, 2007)

Grenadier said:


> A pretty good write-up.  If anything, I applaud him for being more realistic about the J-frame snub-nosed revolvers, which often times, have triggers that are grittier, and less friendly than their larger counterparts.
> 
> 
> In the end, though, I wish that he had mentioned that holster choice is equally important, if not moreso, than the firearm choice itself, and that a good holster isn't going to come cheaply (some exceptions, but that requires some research).
> ...


I've carried a Glock 22 on my right hip, hidden by only my shirt or jacket.  It's not easy, though...  and it helps that I'm not a small person.  Small of the back carry would increase the concealement.

Currently, I carry a Glock 27 for concealment purposes, usually in either a pancake holster or a paddle holster.  I keep it on my right hip for a really simple reason; that's where I've carried a gun for years, and I don't want to have to reach somewhere new under pressure.

However... the Glock 22 did do a number on my car's upholstery...  The end of the grip made a nice tear in the fabric over time, and the Glock 27 was only a little better.  The grip extender on the magazine seems to be helping, though.


----------



## arnisandyz (Mar 26, 2007)

There is alot of overlap as the author indicates. For me, the fat, blocky, wide subcompacts like the XD and Glock 26 aren't any easier to carry than the full size conterparts. I've been carrying my full size (medium size?) Smith M&P and for some reason I think it carrys better than my stubbie XD. The longer barrel gives it a little better leverage from moving around. The sub-compacts feel more like a block in the pants. Thats the reason why the full size Govt. 1911 carrys so well...its only as wide as it neeeds to be, nice and slim. I would say the Glock 19 or 1911 Commander are about the ideal size for carry.

 To me, M&P feels a little bigger than a G19 but a little smaller than a 17. I'm thinking of getting another and trimming down the beavertail and light rail just for carry.


----------



## Grenadier (Mar 27, 2007)

jks9199 said:


> The grip extender on the magazine seems to be helping, though.


 
Pearce makes a nice extender, but in my opinion, it's better suited for people with average, or smaller, hands, that want that full three-fingered grip.  

I've always felt more comfortable simply using one of Glock's +1 or +2 magazine extenders, since these give me a bit of a better grip, while also increasing magazine capacity.  Awfully nice to have 12+1 in my Glock 26!


----------

